# Need Storage?



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## greg donovan (Jun 17, 2009)

havent seen drawers in steps like that before. i have seen them open and used as book shelves as well as having the treads lift up like a bench seat. but this looks pretty clever too.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

VERY clever & nicely done


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

What a great idea!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a client ask me to build drawers like those into the bottom of her foyer staircase for holding house shoes everyone had to put on when they came in however I refused the job for liability reasons. The first thought that came to my mind was someone coming down the stairs and not noticing someone else had left a drawer partially open!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Nice storage.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Marv's point is good*

The drawers should be on "self closing" drawer rails, to prevent a drawer being left open and causing an accident. :thumbsup: bill
Another approach would be to have lifting treads to prevent the same issue.


----------



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

Why not just have the front hinge up and have a magnetic latch to keep it closed?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> The drawers should be on "self closing" drawer rails, to prevent a drawer being left open and causing an accident. :thumbsup: bill
> Another approach would be to have lifting treads to prevent the same issue.


Personally I wouldn't trust self closing slides either as they may actually lull people into a false sense of security since something getting caught and not noticed could keep the drawer from closing all the way by itself ie one of the ears on your child's fuzzy bunny slippers, a shoestring, a shoe that's too tall etc etc etc).  I also don't think lifting treads would guarantee safety since there are other issues that could arise ie a hinge that breaks/screws pull loose or the tread gets left open on accident etc. In any case the building code here won't allow this type of staircase construction and even if they did I would have still refused the job for the liability reasons (I found that building a cabinet into the wall served the same purpose of not having a shoe cabinet sitting in the foyer) :smile:


----------

